

S. Cook: “This appears to be a relatively serious claim to have solved P vs NP.” - amichail
http://gregbaker.ca/blog/2010/08/07/p-n-np/

======
ugh
Submission with a link to the paper and already a longish discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1585850>

------
mquander
I don't really understand why this isn't a comment on the existing thread, so
I flagged it -- sorry.

